# Ridge Vent with No Soffit Vents? Is it possible?



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

You can have Ridge Vent only as long as it contains an external baffle.

Is it ideal ?,,no.IMO a Ridge Vent only ventilation system is limiting the Ridge Vent from reaching max venting potential.

I would add a functioning soffit.


----------



## NTL1991 (May 12, 2012)

That's what I thought... You'd want to admit the air in nice and low, and exhaust it up high. That would ventilate the surface of the roof decking and prevent uneven pockets which would cause ice dams.

I hope to see adequate soffit vents when the roofer pulls the soffits down, but I can't imagine there isn't one in the ~7 foot section that I can see. The house is 30 feet wide, so that doesn't leave much room for an even distribution of vents in the soffit.

I've also read something about soffits below dormers... The article was explaining how soffit vents can allow cold outside air to enter the joist space in remodel dormers, but I don't think that'll be an issue on the front of the house (below the gable dormer) as its an original one. It'll be something to look out for, though.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

Depending on the length of the gutterline and attic space in general I like to install 1 vented soffit for every 2 closed panels.

I have also vented sofits on dormers that have Ridge Vent.


----------



## gwa (Sep 17, 2010)

The International Residential Code, as well as most other building codes, require venting at both the eave and ridge of the roof. Current research indicates that the square footage of venting be equal at each and should be a minimum of 1 sq. ft. of open venting per 300 sq. ft. of attic area.

You should definitely add soffit vents to maximize the life of your shingles.


----------

